# Fighting Squamous Cell with Fish Oil



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

By coincidence, I just looked at a Cornell University Vet School diet for a dog with cancer. It was very heavy on fish oil and safflower(?) oils. I am so happy to hear your success story!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All of my dogs from 8 weeks on get Dasuquin W/ MSM and fish oil in their food. Fish oil has also been shown to help siginificantly with osteoarthritis(published in JAVMA).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs gets omega 3 fish oil and eat salmon food. I am so glad it is helping your pup. Unfortunately it didn't help our Selka who had osteosarcoma.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been using Nordics Naturals from Whole Foods instead of the Grizzly Salmon Oil I used to put on their food that was specifically for dogs. Is one better than the other, if it is mercury-tested?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is very interesting about the fish oil decreasing the tumor. 

I am a fish oil fanatic, actually, an Omega 3 fanatic (Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omegas--recommended by several physicians to me). My former internist (now a UCLA med school professor) told me it was miraculous. He used it with success to help his daughter's ADD so she did not need to take drugs. I use it for arthritis and for mental clarity and I think/hope it's working! 

Our dogs all get Cosequin and fish oils, from the very first day they arrive in the home. I saw how fish oils helped two of our hip dogs so much. 

There are a lot of threads on the forum about anti-inflammatory levels of fish oils for dogs with arthritis/orthopedic issues and it is basically 300 mg for each 10 pounds of weight (no added Vit. A's), starting slowly so there is no stomach distress or soft eliminations.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

To add to Anne's post, it's 300 mg of DHA/EPA (which are a specific type of omega 3) per 10 lbs. For our crew that means 1800-2100 mg of EPA/DHA daily.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> To add to Anne's post, it's 300 mg of DHA/EPA (which are a specific type of omega 3) per 10 lbs. For our crew that means 1800-2100 mg of EPA/DHA daily.


Yes, that's correct! Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been cautioned a few times about a relationship between fish oil and bleeding risk. Does anyone worry about this?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I've been cautioned a few times about a relationship between fish oil and bleeding risk. Does anyone worry about this?


Yes. Megadosing fish oil is not a good idea. Everything in moderation.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Our 12 year old cancer survivor, Reilly, gets salmon oil everyday. He's now almost a year a half since diagnosis and so far, so good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dee Orr and Starfire*

Dee Orr and Starfire

Thank you for sharing your good news.
I agree with Tippykayak that moderation in anything you give is the key.
I would check with my vet, but it sure SOUNDS like Fish Oil and Salmon oil have been a lifesaver for 
Buddy and Reilly. I am so glad for you both!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Yes. Megadosing fish oil is not a good idea. Everything in moderation.


 
According to my former internist, my breast surgeon, radiologist, orthopedic surgeon and our dog's veterinarian, the anti-inflammatory levels of fish oil are highly recommended for many conditions, including heart health, breast issues, arthritis and other inflammatory conditions like allergies (for dogs 300 mg per 10 pounds of body weight), though if you have a surgical procedure or a ct scan/mri with iv contrast scheduled you should stop it at least 5 days before to avoid the increased bleeding risk. This is also true of aspirin.

Our Barkley was on a dose of about 300 mg less than anti-inflammatory levels when he had his emergency splenectomy. The surgeon assured me in advance the fish oil supplementation would not be an issue for him. It wasn't. Splenectomies are bloody surgeries by nature but Barkley didn't have any acute bleeding issues due to his supplementations.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> According to my former internist, my breast surgeon, radiologist, orthopedic surgeon and our dog's veterinarian, the anti-inflammatory levels of fish oil are highly recommended for many conditions, including heart health, breast issues, arthritis and other inflammatory conditions like allergies (for dogs 300 mg per 10 pounds of body weight), though if you have a surgical procedure or a ct scan/mri with iv contrast scheduled you should stop it at least 5 days before to avoid the increased bleeding risk. This is also true of aspirin.
> 
> Our Barkley was on a dose of about 300 mg less than anti-inflammatory levels when he had his emergency splenectomy. The surgeon assured me in advance the fish oil supplementation would not be an issue for him. It wasn't. Splenectomies are bloody surgeries by nature but Barkley didn't have any acute bleeding issues due to his supplementations.


Anne, when we went to the East Lake seminar where this was discussed I also asked about any possible anticoagulant effects and the speaker (can't remember which vet it was) said it is not worrisome. She also said it is the one supplement she would recommend across the board at the dose we discussed earlier in this thread of 300 mg EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, when we went to the East Lake seminar where this was discussed I also asked about any possible anticoagulant effects and the speaker (can't remember which vet it was) said it is not worrisome. She also said it is the one supplement she would recommend across the board at the dose we discussed earlier in this thread of 300 mg EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight.


That would be Dr. Barton, the acupuncture vet, or possibly the sports medicine veterinarian, Dr. Mercer, though I wasn't able to attend Dr. Mercer's lecture due to Barkley's collapse and probable diagnosis that day--we did consult with her later though and she repeated it to me. I may still have the handout from that lecture because I remember she had one specifically for the Omega 3 supplementation. Barkley's oncology vet also had us increase to the anti-inflammatory level during the chemotherapy due to the benefits of reducing inflammation. it seemed counter-productive due to the fact you don't want HSA patients to bleed, but he assured me it would benefit him more. We were cautioned to stop all other antioxidents, specifically Vitamin C, as well as acupuncture, because that would work against the chemotherapy.


----------



## Dee Orr (Nov 30, 2010)

*Buddy*















Nice to see all of this confirmation. Wish I could have found it 6 months ago. I have been applying one capsule (1000mg) topically to his nose every morning. He currently weighs in at about 100 lbs and has gained back much of the weight he had lost. Also now adding another capsule to his food at night. He has spring back in his step and the tumor continues to shrink. Many of the erruptions on his nose are visually gone.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> According to my former internist, my breast surgeon, radiologist, orthopedic surgeon and our dog's veterinarian, the anti-inflammatory levels of fish oil are highly recommended for many conditions, including heart health, breast issues, arthritis and other inflammatory conditions like allergies (for dogs 300 mg per 10 pounds of body weight), though if you have a surgical procedure or a ct scan/mri with iv contrast scheduled you should stop it at least 5 days before to avoid the increased bleeding risk. This is also true of aspirin.


I wouldn't consider 300mg/10lb a megadose, though it's fairly high. It's probably right around the number where you'd maximize the benefits and minimize the risk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dee Orr*

Dee Orr

Your Buddy is just beautiful and I am very happy to hear how the fish oil is helping his nose and tumor. Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I've been using Nordics Naturals from Whole Foods instead of the Grizzly Salmon Oil I used to put on their food that was specifically for dogs. Is one better than the other, if it is mercury-tested?


Nordic Naturals' Omega 3 Pet is a fish oil gelcap geared (EPA to DHA ratios) for pets and features the same purity and effectiveness of their human products, so it really is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Dee Orr said:


> View attachment 88114
> 
> 
> Nice to see all of this confirmation. Wish I could have found it 6 months ago. I have been applying one capsule (1000mg) topically to his nose every morning. He currently weighs in at about 100 lbs and has gained back much of the weight he had lost. Also now adding another capsule to his food at night. He has spring back in his step and the tumor continues to shrink. Many of the erruptions on his nose are visually gone.


That is a remarkable difference! What a beautiful boy - so glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> That would be Dr. Barton, the acupuncture vet, or possibly the sports medicine veterinarian, Dr. Mercer, though I wasn't able to attend Dr. Mercer's lecture due to Barkley's collapse and probable diagnosis that day--we did consult with her later though and she repeated it to me. I may still have the handout from that lecture because I remember she had one specifically for the Omega 3 supplementation. Barkley's oncology vet also had us increase to the anti-inflammatory level during the chemotherapy due to the benefits of reducing inflammation. it seemed counter-productive due to the fact you don't want HSA patients to bleed, but he assured me it would benefit him more. We were cautioned to stop all other antioxidents, specifically Vitamin C, as well as acupuncture, because that would work against the chemotherapy.


Was there any mention of a safe dose for dogs with reflux/ulcerative issues?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Was there any mention of a safe dose for dogs with reflux/ulcerative issues?


No, there wasn't any specific mention for the conditions you asked about. She did caution against giving anti-inflammatory doses for dogs with allergies to fish as well as dogs who experienced soft eliminations after amping up the dosage. Basically, you increase the dose slowly but if the dog experiences any adverse reactions or side effects you don't continue at that level. 

DeeOrr, Wow, that's all I can say! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Nordic Naturals' Omega 3 Pet is a fish oil gelcap geared (EPA to DHA ratios) for pets and features the same purity and effectiveness of their human products, so it really is the best of both worlds.


 
It's easier to get the higher dose though with the human version. It takes 5 capsules of the pet to get 1750 mg of EPA/DHA. With the Ultimate, 2 capsules gives you 1100 mg. You also avoid the vit A &D.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It's easier to get the higher dose though with the human version. It takes 5 capsules of the pet to get 1750 mg of EPA/DHA. With the Ultimate, 2 capsules gives you 1100 mg. You also avoid the vit A &D.


Nordic Naturals' Omega 3 Pet oil does not contain vitamin A nor D (only their cod liver oil does). Also, the O3P is available in oil form (verses gel cap) with ~700 mgs per teaspoon so it's quite easy to feed/achieve higher dosages. Combine that with the tested quality/purity, effectiveness, and formulation, and it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Nordic Naturals' Omega 3 Pet oil does not contain vitamin A nor D (only their cod liver oil does). Also, the O3P is available in oil form (verses gel cap) with ~700 mgs per teaspoon so it's quite easy to feed/achieve higher dosages. Combine that with the tested quality/purity, effectiveness, and formulation, and it's the best of both worlds.


The Nordic Naturals Ultimate (people) is also vit A & D free which, you're right, is important for pets. There are several human products with the FIOS ratings of safety which are good alternatives for pets.


----------



## Dee Orr (Nov 30, 2010)

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy turned 15 yesterday and enjoyed his cake. Tumor is still vastly reduced. I use Spring Valley all natural Omega 3 Fish Oil. 1000mg. It has no vitamin A or D and the twin pack of 100 softgel tablets (200) is $6 at walmart. 
Buddy is doing great. He is going for half mile walks around the block and is very much back to his old self.

I am amazed and grateful. His prognosis was bad, we had been cancelling travel as to not leave him and now, well all I can say is WOW.
Dee


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful wonderful post. You keep on keeping on Buddy. And a most happy belated birthday!!!!! Please give him an ear rub from me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Keep Fighting Buddy! I'm glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Buddy! Keep up the good work and enjoy your walks!


----------

